# Neuer Monitor verursacht Augenbrennen.



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

Hallo liebe Pcgh - Community.

Erstmal zu meiner Vorgeschichte, ich habe sehr empfindliche Augen und bin bei einem neuen Monitor immer sehr vorsichtig.
Ich besitze seit Jahren den Dell U2515H mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin und auch nach langen zocken keine Probleme habe,

Nun wollte ich mir mal was gönnen und habe mir den neun Dell s2721dgf gekauft, schönes IPS Display, 165hz, eigentlich flimmerfrei und
G - Sync.

Schon beim Einschalten merke ich wie sich meine Augen verspannen und anfangen zu brennen, natürlich habe ich erstmal die Helligkeit runtergestellt, Farben reduziert, Kontrast, Schärfe und
an den Hz rumgespielt...leider nichts gebracht.
Werde ihne wohl zurückschicken müssen mit dem 14 Tage umtauschrecht.

So  ....meine Frage an euch wäre nach welchen Kriterien ich einen Monitor aussuchen sollte ?
Wäre doof 10 Monitore zu bestellen und sich durchzutesten, meine Augen sind laut Arzt Gesund, sie scheinen nur einfach auf Monitore empfindlich zu reagieren.
Ich bin halt sehr PWM empfindlich und habe gedacht das die neuen IPS Monitore das garnicht mehr hätten, könnte auch die 165 HZ eine Rolle spielen oder gibt es bestimmte Panels ?

Wichtig wären halt WQHD, mehr als 60 HZ und IPS.


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. August 2020)

hast  du  mal das  blau  etwas rausgenommen?

Also  quasi sowas  wie Nachtmodus. 

Das dann alles  etwas ins Gelb geht. 

Habe   ich  bei  mir auch so gemacht.


----------



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

Habe ich auch gemacht, bringt etwas erleichterung aber der Bildschirm an sich bringt mir Unruhe.


----------



## OldGambler (5. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Sowas immer vor Ort bei Händlern antesten. Habe ich auch gemacht und günstig das Ausstellungsstück ohne Pixelfehler ergattert.



Aha und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

B2T:
Wenn eine wärmere Abstimmung nichts hilft bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als den Monitor zu wechseln.


----------



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

ok danke


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. August 2020)

Trägst du ne Brille und siehst du am Display überhaupt alles scharf?

Der Dell S2721DGF hat an sich kein PWM, daran dürfte es nicht liegen. Grundsätzlich strengt eine zu hohe Helligkeit die Augen immer am meisten an, also so weit runter regeln wie möglich. Aber das haste ja schon probiert, wie du sagtest. 

An Farben, Kontrast oder Schärfe rumzuspielen bringt eigentlich nix. Ebensowenig das Blau zu reduzieren bzw. der Nachtmodus. Das ist ein Mittel gegen schlechten Schlaf, den Augen selbst tut das Blau aber nix.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. August 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Trägst du ne Brille und siehst du am Display überhaupt alles scharf?
> 
> Der Dell S2721DGF hat an sich kein PWM, daran dürfte es nicht liegen. Grundsätzlich strengt eine zu hohe Helligkeit die Augen immer am meisten an, also so weit runter regeln wie möglich. Aber das haste ja schon probiert, wie du sagtest.
> 
> An Farben, Kontrast oder Schärfe rumzuspielen bringt eigentlich nix. Ebensowenig das Blau zu reduzieren bzw. der Nachtmodus. Das ist ein Mittel gegen schlechten Schlaf, den Augen selbst tut das Blau aber nix.


Vielleicht sollte er im Raum licht an lassen und nicht im dunkelen Spielen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. August 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Trägst du ne Brille und siehst du am Display überhaupt alles scharf?
> An Farben, Kontrast oder Schärfe rumzuspielen bringt eigentlich nix. Ebensowenig das Blau zu reduzieren bzw. der Nachtmodus. Das ist ein Mittel gegen schlechten Schlaf, den Augen selbst tut das Blau aber nix.



Ja  das  mit dem  Blau runter regeln  bringt  nicht viel aber mir  hat es geholfen.
Am PC  und TV habe  ich diesen leichten Gelbstich eingestellt.
Schaut sich für mich deutich  angenehmer, weil das Weiß nicht mehr so stark ist.
Hat bei mir auch nix mit einschalfen zu tun, dafür trinke  ich  zuviele  Energydrinks  ^^


----------



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich trage eine Brille und sehe mit den Abstand zum Monitor scharf.

An den ganzen Modi wie "Standart" "Nachmodus" ect. Habe ich mich auch probiert.

Ich muss dazu sagen er ist natürlich größer als der u2515h und vielleicht zu groß auf die Enternung ? Ca 60cm.

Die Auflösung ist gleich geblieben.

Helligkeit ist jetzt ganz unten aber es strengt einfach an darauf zu lesen und sich zu fixieren.

Lg


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Die Auflösung ist richtig eingestellt und die Skalierung von Windows auf 100?
Cleartype in Windows eingestellt? 
Coating könnte auch dazu beitragen, wenn es zu stark ist.


----------



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

Coating, also ich muss zugeben das U2515h ist etwas glänzend.

Ist es möglich ganz matte Displays nicht vertragen zu können ?

Ich hatte schon länger das Gefühl Glossy/glatte Oberflächen sind angenehmer für die Augen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Durchaus, ja.
Den Rest hast du eingestellt?


----------



## pedi (5. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aha und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> B2T:
> Wenn eine wärmere Abstimmung nichts hilft bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als den Monitor zu wechseln.


was das mit dem thema zu tun hat:
ist doch die logische schlussfolgerung. man kann vor ort feststellen, ob der monitor passt, wenn ja gleich mitnehmen, ohne lästige hin und herschickerei.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Nun, leider geht das nicht immer alles vor Ort.


----------



## pedi (5. August 2020)

die diversen märkte haben doch etliche monitore in ihrer ausstellungswand.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Auf denen irgendein FHD Video bei guter Beleuchtung läuft.
Wie willst du da zB backlighbleeding testen oder die Eigenschaften bei nativer Auflösung?
Geschweige denn hohe Hertz.


----------



## Farandur (5. August 2020)

Sonst könnte ich es mir nicht erklären, alles andere habe ich eingestellt/umgestellt, wenn kein PWM vorhanden ist wäre es eine interessante Lösung.

Die wichtige Frage wäre wieviele Glossy WQHD Monitore es mit ips/VA gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Mir fällt da spontan nur der AOC Q3279VWF ein.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf denen irgendein FHD Video bei guter Beleuchtung läuft.
> Wie willst du da zB backlighbleeding testen oder die Eigenschaften bei nativer Auflösung?
> Geschweige denn hohe Hertz.



in dem man einen mitarbeiter des marktes frägt. die sind sehr oft hilfsbereiter als man allgemein annimmt. hab ich zumindest erlebt.
muss ja nicht gerade am samstag sein.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Der macht dann die komplette Beleuchtung im Markt aus und lässt dich dann in Ruhe zocken?


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

du schreibst einen schmarrn, ich denke du merkst das selber.
es braucht nicht lange um zu merken, ob die augen probleme machen oder nicht.
du sitzt daheim auch nicht im stockdunkel vor dem pc.
von zocken ist auch nicht die rede, sondern von augenbrennen, das der TE schon sehr kurz nach dem einschalten bemerkt hat.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Im Laden hat er also die gleichen Bedingungen?
Einen Monitor testet man immer noch am besten zuhause, genau da wo er eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

wenn er den monitor nicht verträgt, kann man das im laden feststellen, da der TE das innerhalb kürzester zeit gemerkt hat.
er hat auch zuhause nicht immer die gleichen bedingungen, tag, nachts, welches licht usw.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Ja, bei sich zu Hause.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

und da hat er konstant die gleichen bedingungen?
keine sonneneinstahlung, keine vorhänge, rollos, keinen tag, keine nacht, und so weiter und so fort.
schon klar. irgendwie muss man ja den postzähler hochjagen, und sei durch noch so sinnlose posts.
einfach mal den den eingangstread lesen, dann weisst auch du, um was es letztendlich geht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Ne bin dumm, erklär es mir.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

einfach lesen und verstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Ja, aber wo sind dann deine Lösungsvorschläge, ausser "geh halt in nen Laden und guck"?


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

DAS ist der lösungsvorschlag.
der TE schreibt, dass er dass innerhalb von kürzester zeit feststellen kann, sollte das  im markt kein problem darstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Und wo hätte er da den Dell testen sollen
Zudem hat er den Monitor schon, was soll ihm das bringen?


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

sag mal, leist du den eingangspost nicht?
den dell schickt er zurück, und bevor er einen neuen bestellt, kann er sich in den diversen märkten die monitore anschauen, und dabei feststellen, ob er die verträgt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Doch, da steht er wird ihn wohl zurück schicken müssen.
Deswegen kann man vorher noch verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren und Vorschläge machen.
Auch um das Problem weiter einzugrenzen um gezielt nach Monitore zu suchen.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2020)

deswegen schreib ich ja, er soll in den diversen märkten die monitore antesten.
sicher kann er noch soviele monitore bestellen und eventuell zurück schicken müssen.
deswegen auch mein vorschlag, sich in den märkten und möglicherweise auch fachgeschäften (falls es die überhaupt noch gibt) die monitore zeigen zu lassen, und zu testen.
so langsam kommen wir zusammen.
gute nacht, oder guten morgen, je nach dem.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ebensowenig das Blau zu reduzieren bzw. der Nachtmodus. Das ist ein Mittel gegen schlechten Schlaf, den Augen selbst tut das Blau aber nix.


Das stimmt so leider nicht: Gefaehrliche LEDs?: LEDs: Gefahr fuer Augen und Gesundheit? | Gesundheit! | BR Fernsehen | Fernsehen | BR.de



> Als gesundheitlich problematisch bei den LEDS wird oft der erhöhte Blauanteil angesehen. Denn blaues Licht kann Verletzungen im Auge hervorrufen &#8211; mikroskopisch kleine Schädigungen der Netzhaut.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wo hätte er da den Dell testen sollen
> Zudem hat er den Monitor schon, was soll ihm das bringen?


Ich behaupte mal, dass der TE (oder auch sonst irgendjemand) wohl kaum alle in Betracht kommenden Monitore persönlich testen wird. In einem Geschäft hat man zumindest die Möglichkeit verschiedene Modelle direkt anzusehen.



sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Ja  das  mit dem  Blau runter regeln  bringt  nicht viel aber mir  hat es geholfen.
> Am PC  und TV habe  ich diesen leichten Gelbstich eingestellt.
> Schaut sich für mich deutich  angenehmer, weil das Weiß nicht mehr so stark ist.


Dann hast du aber eigentlich ein Problem mit der Helligkeit bzw. mit der Beleuchtung im Raum.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass der TE (oder auch sonst irgendjemand) wohl kaum alle in Betracht kommenden Monitore persönlich testen wird.


Hat das jemand gesagt?
Den Dell S2721DGF kriegst du halt nicht im Geschäft, wie soll er den da ansehen?
Deswegen sollte er ja auch herausfinden, warum er mit dem S2721DGF Probleme hat mit dem U2515H nicht.
Wenn er weiss woran es liegt, kann er danach einen Monitor aussuchen.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat das jemand gesagt?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Nun, leider geht das nicht immer alles vor Ort.


Du hast das Testen im Markt im Endeffekt als ungeeignet dargestellt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Dell S2721DGF kriegst du halt nicht im Geschäft, wie soll er den da ansehen?


Den nicht, aber vielleicht 20 andere.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte er ja auch herausfinden, warum er mit dem S2721DGF Probleme hat mit dem U2515H nicht.
> Wenn er weiss woran es liegt, kann er danach einen Monitor aussuchen.


Ja, das klingt vernünftig, war aber anhand deiner anderen Posts nicht deutlich geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2020)

Zum richtigen testen ist der Markt auch ungeeignet.
Das liegt einerseits daran, dass man ihn nicht umfassend testen kann und andererseits an mangelhafter Auswahl.
Wenn ich bei uns in den Saturn gehe, sind da vielleicht 3-4 Samsung und Asus Monitore.
Ja ich weiss, es gibt Märkte da kannst du richtig zocken, aber mehr als 4 Monitore hast du da auch nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Farandur (6. August 2020)

Nochmal danke an alle für die ganzen Ratschläge und Infos, werde den neuen Monitor erstmal zurückschicken und nochmal in Ruhe schauen welche Auswahl es mit glossy Display am Markt gibt, denke im Office ist es kein Problem.
Schwierig wird es bei der gaming Sparte mit mehr als 60hz.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. August 2020)

Das problem mit deinem Augen brennen,ist das eventuell ein problem mit deiner Brille?Ich wurde mal dein Augenartz darauf ansprechen,falls so ist.
Es gibts Brillen die extra für PC bzw. Monitor einsatz entwickelt sind,für Menschen die empfindlich sind und beruflich oder andere tätigkeiten damit machen.
Wenn die Augen wirklich probleme verursachen mit der verwendeten Brille auf dem Monitor(en),dann würde ich erstmal das mit Augenartz klären.
Den es bringt nichts 10 Monitore zu bestellen und das problem ist immer da,verstehste du was ich meine.
Und sollte das problem mit Brille eventuell behoben wurden sein,dann würde ich drauf achten bei kauf eines Monitors das ein Mattes Display hat,also was nicht spiegelt.
Das können die Augen sehr beanspruchen,ich hatte auch so eins gehabt.Und ein Helligkeitssensor,was automatisch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung vom Moni an die Umgebungslicht im Raum anpasst.
Aber du willst ja ein Gaming Monitor,oder?

grüße Brex


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum richtigen testen ist der Markt auch ungeeignet.


Er soll ja auch kein LCD Roundup schreiben, sondern nur feststellen, ob seine Augen ein Problem mit dem Panel haben.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das liegt einerseits daran, dass man ihn nicht umfassend testen kann und andererseits an mangelhafter Auswahl.
> Wenn ich bei uns in den Saturn gehe, sind da vielleicht 3-4 Samsung und Asus Monitore.


Was wäre die Alternative? 30 Monitore gleichzeitig online bestellen und 29 wieder zurück schicken?


----------



## danomat (7. August 2020)

Hast du die voreingestellten modi mal probiert? 
Wenn da einer dabei is der spürbar angenehmer ist musst halt mal genau schauen was dort genau anders eingestellt ist. 

ansonsten auch noch comfort view und warm austesten. 

smart hdr auch mal ausschalten.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was wäre die Alternative? 30 Monitore gleichzeitig online bestellen und 29 wieder zurück schicken?


Ist es so schwer zu verstehen?
Er hat nen Monitor der ihm keine Probleme bereitet und Einen der das tut.
Also Unterschiede herausfinden, ein paar Punkte überprüfen und anhand der gewonnenen Daten einen Monitor bestellen.

Im besten Fall geht er in nen Laden und steht vor dem passenden Modell, kauft ihn, alles super.
Im schlechtesten Fall passt keiner der Monitore, muss aber ein paar Tage oder Stunden später wieder da hin, weil sonst noch die Augen vom falschen Monitor brennen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu verstehen?


Ja, weil du nicht beschrieben hast, was du meinst.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Er hat nen Monitor der ihm keine Probleme bereitet und Einen der das tut.
> Also Unterschiede herausfinden, ein paar Punkte überprüfen und anhand der gewonnenen Daten einen Monitor bestellen.


Anhand theoretischer Werte halte ich das für schwierig, zumal das Problem warscheinlich nicht mal bei den Monitoren liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2020)

Welche theoretischen Werte?
Und woran sollte es sonst liegen?


----------



## shotta (8. August 2020)

Mein Gott, kriegt euch alle mal wieder ein. Der Mensch ist nunmal unterschiedlich.

Schick den Dell zurück und hol einen anderen.
Ich muss noch an meinen alten FHD 144 Hz Viewsonic denken, da hatte ich nach 10 Minuten die extremem Augenschmerzen, lag wohl am Coating. Einfach einen anderen holen und streich den Dell von deiner Liste.

Wäre sein Setup so *******, hätte er ja mit den anderen Monitoren auch Probleme


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Mein Gott, kriegt euch alle mal wieder ein. Der Mensch ist nunmal unterschiedlich.



Dazu kann man nur eines sagen: "Mein Gott", schalt doch mal deinen Verstand ein vorm posten. Die Jungs und Mädels diskutieren darüber wie man am besten vorgehen soll um nicht so asozial einen Monitor nach dem nächsten zurück zu schicken. Das bedeutet dass man vorher herausbekommen müsste was das Brennen verursacht und deine Antwort hilft dabei absolut überhaupt nicht.

Inwiefern hilft es einen anderen zu holen, wenn man nicht weiß was es verursacht und demnach auch nicht, welchen man sich holen sollte.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche theoretischen Werte?


Was hast du denn sonst für Werte zur Verfügung, wenn du keinen Zugriff auf die Geräte hast? Der TE kann offenbar auch nicht einmal beschreiben woran es liegt.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Und woran sollte es sonst liegen?


Naja, an seinen Augen könnte es auch liegen. Wenn der Monitor grundsätzlich unbrauchbar wäre, würde Dell sich nicht die Mühe machen und versuchen ihn zu verkaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2020)

Deswegen sollte er ja auch verschiedene Sachen probieren, um die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Monitoren herauszufinden.
Es gibt genug Monitore die für bestimmte Leute unbrauchbar sind und wieder Andere haben keine Probleme damit. 
Ich weiss als ich damals an ner Röhre jemanden was beim CAD zeigen sollte, da haben meine Augen sofort gebrannt. 
Hertz hochgestellt und keine Problem mehr. 
Der Konstrukteur wiederum hat nichts bemerkt.

So ist das nun mal leider und deswegen sollte man immer versuchen herauszufinden woran es liegt. 
Macht den nächsten Monitorkauf wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## superplus98 (27. August 2020)

Hallo,

Ich besitze auch den Dell 2721dgf und kann das mit den Ermüdungserscheinungen bzw. dem Augenbrennen bestätigen. Ich hatte allerdings auch mit anderen Modellen schon Probleme, bei diesem scheint es aber besonders ausgeprägt zu sein. 

Der Monitor setzt ja anscheinend auf das gleiche LG Panel wie viele andere auch (Lg GL850, Lg Gl83,Hp..usw.),
diese Monitore bereiten auch etlichen anderen Leuten Probleme , vielen aber auch nicht....

Einige sagen es könnte am &#8222;Nano IPS Backlight&#8220; von LG liegen, vielleicht liegt es aber auch am &#8222;niedrigen Kontrast von 800:1&#8220; , wodurch sich der Text nicht mehr so stark abhebt.


----------



## Mario4376 (27. September 2020)

Der Dell S2721DGF wird von Dell als "flimmerfrei" beworben. Leider ist es nach einem Testbericht von rtings.com so, dass der Monitor nur auf 100% Helligkeit ein kontstant leuchtendes Backlight verwendet. Die Helligkeitsreduzierung erfolgt dann scheinbar mit einer PWM Steuerung bei einer Frequenz von um die 20kHz.  Und das dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum der TE und superplus98 über Augenprobleme mit dem Monitor klagen. Wer will der kann mal nachlesen unter https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/dell/s2721dgf


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2020)

Liegt wohl eher am Panel, da auch Nutzer des LG 27GL850 über ähnliche Probleme geklagt haben.
20kHz sehe ich und auch jeder Tester von denen ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, als Problem an.


----------



## Mario4376 (27. September 2020)

Wenn es wirklich am Panel (und nicht an der PWM) liegen sollte, dann müssten die User desViewsonic XG270QG über die gleichen Probleme klagen. Der verwendet das gleiche Nano IPS Panel wie der LG und der Dell.
Was auch immer der Grund sein mag, der 2721DGF war auch auf meiner Liste, bis ich diesen Bericht über die PWM Steuerung gelesen habe. Nun ist er definitiv gestrichen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2020)

Die PWM Steuerung mit 20kHz ist kein Problem für die Augen.
Oder anderes herum, der LG hat kein PWM und die Leute haben trotzdem Probleme.


----------

